# Hello



## Dime_82 (Aug 22, 2016)

What's up everyone... just getting started in diving and spearfishing. Just wanted to say hello. 
Also, not sure if this is the appropriate place or not, but there is an organization here in Pensacola called the Veterans Dive Locker that trains disabled vets, at no cost to them. If anyone has any gear packed away that they don't use and can part ways with, I'm sure they would gladly accept it so that they can provide trainees with gear to do training dives in. I know they do the pool dives at Dive Pros on hwy 98. Instructors name is Dan Anderson. 
Anyways, looking forward to getting into the diving community.


----------



## SattDaddy (Mar 2, 2015)

Dime, thanks for the post. I am a PADI advanced open water with 5 specialty certs. My problem is, I am a disabled vet, can not consistently handle the weight of my dive equip out of water and haven't been under in years. I have heard of the Vet Dive Locker. Just haven't taken the time to contact them. Your post has inspired me to contact them and get back in the water.

SattDaddy


----------



## Dime_82 (Aug 22, 2016)

That's awesome to hear. Dan does a great job and really enjoys helping out fellow vets. I will be doing my open water cert dive in about a week.


----------



## CWBerube (Feb 9, 2008)

Wow, that sounds like a very good program!
Good luck on your certification prep\completion dives.

Let us know when you're ready.


----------

